# Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation Banquet



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

The Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation Banquet will be held on Saturday, February 23 at the Salt Lake Airport Hilton, doors open at 5:30 PM, Dinner around 7:00 PM, Auctions and Raffles end at 9:30 PM. This is a great banquet that raises money for Utah chukars, upland game and wildlife. I hope that you can make it out and support the organization.

The link below has all of the information and you can pay for tickets there as well. You save money by buying early. See you there!

http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=31


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm moving this to Upland Game and will leave a shadow topic here.

Good luck with your banquet.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

A last reminder that the early bird and big spender packages must be purchased by Friday, February 8th. We are filling up fast, so please don't wait too long to purchase your dinner packages.

You can order online at utahchukars.org

Thanks so much for your support!


----------

